#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASME PCC-3 -2007 Inspection Planning Using Risk-Based Methods

## lachin

I will be appriciated if you can upload that book.

See More: ASME PCC-3 -2007 Inspection Planning Using Risk-Based Methods

----------


## luqman

fren, here is PCC-3 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

also, here is latest PCC-1 2010 edition, for those who are interested : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj_01

thanks

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for both. Superb

----------


## smallboy

luqman thank you

----------


## lachin

Great, Thaks Luqman

----------


## hosain yasi

Dear luqman
please upload both(pcc-1&pcc-3)in another source beacause I can not be access to ifile.it
thanks a lot

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> fren, here is PCC-3 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> also, here is latest PCC-1 2010 edition, for those who are interested : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you very much Mr. Luqman

----------


## luqman

fren,

here are links for both files at rapidshare :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much for keeping the knowledge up to date...

We realy appreciate your support

----------


## oneplusqbar

This is very useful, thanks

----------


## aps70

thanks you very much

----------


## yousof100100

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

See More: ASME PCC-3 -2007 Inspection Planning Using Risk-Based Methods

----------


## nisus

Dear luqman

Please upload ASME PCC-3 -2007 Inspection Planning Using Risk-Based Methods 
and PCC-1 2010 edition 
beacause this files couldn't be download from ifile.it and rapidshare.

thanks a lot

----------


## Nabili

Luqman, can you please upload the PCC-3 file. Many thanks.

----------


## aps70

here you are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
&#161;move!...&#161;move!...

----------


## cpchonburi

Dear all, any one have PCC2 2010.Please share.

----------


## aleeEhsan

Dear Luqman

Please upload both(ASME pcc-1&pcc-3)

thanks a lot

----------


## getanasmalik

Dear Luqman,

Appreciated your efforts and time. Kindly Upload the files to mediafire.com or other similar web. since the files have been removed. Thank You for your support.

----------


## getanasmalik

Dear Luqman,

Appreciated your efforts and time. Kindly Upload the files to mediafire.com or other similar web. since the files have been removed. Thank You for your support.

----------


## romeo1412

Dear Sir 

Please Re-Upload again your file can't download

Regards

----------


## romeo1412

Dear Sir 

Please Re-Upload again your file can't download

Regards

----------


## getanasmalik

Dear All, Please follow the Link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Hope That you will find help full and please say thanks and appreciate the uploader




> Dear Luqman,
> 
> Appreciated your efforts and time. Kindly Upload the files to mediafire.com or other similar web. since the files have been removed. Thank You for your support.

----------


## getanasmalik

Dear All, Please follow the Link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Hope That you will find help full and please say thanks and appreciate the uploader




> Dear Luqman,
> 
> Appreciated your efforts and time. Kindly Upload the files to mediafire.com or other similar web. since the files have been removed. Thank You for your support.

----------


## luike

Thanks getanasmalik, an unvaliable information

See More: ASME PCC-3 -2007 Inspection Planning Using Risk-Based Methods

----------


## belonk_182

Many thanks...

----------


## siamak

Hi Dear Friends
All links are dead to me, would anyone mind to upload it via another link other than ifile.it 

thanks in advance

----------


## gtpol57

Post #24 link works fine

----------


## siamak

Dear gtpol
I appreciate for your instruction.

----------


## sakib321@live.com

Can anyone please share the working linke for ASME PCC 3

----------


## kavita_00

I need this code. 
*ASME PCC-3 -2007 Inspection Planning Using Risk-Based Methods*

Please help.

Thanks & Best Regards

----------


## magdy_eng

here is new link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

